# Grey Knights - My Other Project



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi again, 

Yes I have jumped on to the bandwagon with the new releases of the Grey Knights.

Yesterday I was able to spend some needed time in GW and paint all day on the first of the Paladin Squad.

This is a complete work in progress effort, especially working with metallic paints and washes combination for the first time. Yes it is painfully slow being a slow painter, but I like to take pride in what I am trying to do and so far it is looking fairly good.

Without further ado pictures;



I started with a Chaos Black spray undercoat, then a Boltgun Metal spray base coat. Covered the recesses in a Asurmen Blue wash and followed by Badab Black thinned down wash. Highlighting started with a thinned down Chainmail and this will be layered up.
The eyes were done after the washes were completed with Ice Blue, thinned down Asurmen Blue, the slightly lighter Ice Blue and a highlight dot of Skull White.





Gold was Shining Gold and then highlighted with Burnished Gold.
Red for the shoulder pad was Scab Red and then Blood Red
Pages were done in Bleached Bone, Gryphonne Sepia wash, then mix of Bleached Bone and Skull White with a final highlight of thinned Skull White.



Further highlighting will be added in a thinned down Mithril Silver for the armour.
Gold writing will be highlighted with a mix of Burnished Gold and Mithril Silver.
Purity Seals and any other red will be done as mentioned and then further highlight with Blood Red and Blazing Orange mixture.

I feel though the sword will be the huge challenge as I am going to attempt a mirror effect in a blue tone again for the first time. Failing this then some sort of blue effecting to reflect the nemesis force weaponry used by the Grey Knights.

Finally, apologies for the picture quality as these were taken on a iphone as the SDLR camera finally died and will need a new one some point in the year.

Any c & c welcome.
ZE


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Looks fanastic, lovely clean lines, the new washes are soo much better for these than the old inks

I would use a wash in the gold of the shoulder pads though to add abit more depth, watered chestnut works really well for that, if not a mix of mud and red wash, just an idea, may just be that pic 

Look forward to seeing a whole squad, with compulsory apothecary


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Bang tiby.

However, I like my silver dark and would recommend a Black Wash.

But if the blue Hue is what you want, mission accomplished sir!


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks good. Look forward to seeing the unit finished.


----------



## ashmo (Mar 20, 2011)

That looks great  I look forward to seeing the finished product


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Looking sweet! Really lovely feel to the model.

But my advice, don't use blue tac to paint models, paint rubs really easy with it...


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks like a good start to me.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Very impressive! Looking forward to more!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice Zero! I am very impressed at your work in the gold script inlaid in the armor. Very clean and defined. Keep it up!


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Update

First of all,



Barnster said:


> Looks fanastic, lovely clean lines, the new washes are soo much better for these than the old inks
> 
> I would use a wash in the gold of the shoulder pads though to add abit more depth, watered chestnut works really well for that, if not a mix of mud and red wash, just an idea, may just be that pic
> 
> Look forward to seeing a whole squad, with compulsory apothecary


Thank you Barnster. I think it is the quality of the camera of the iphone 3GS as my SDLR died. Not excuses, but bad lighting issues do not help.



Orochi said:


> Bang tiby.
> 
> However, I like my silver dark and would recommend a Black Wash.
> 
> But if the blue Hue is what you want, mission accomplished sir!


Thanks Orochi. I am still working on learning lighting and shadow techniques and with the blue hue will develop over time as I continue to work on the Grey Knights.



Hammer49 said:


> Looks good. Look forward to seeing the unit finished.





ashmo said:


> That looks great  I look forward to seeing the finished product


Thank you guys.



Marneus Calgar said:


> Looking sweet! Really lovely feel to the model.
> 
> But my advice, don't use blue tac to paint models, paint rubs really easy with it...


Cheers mate. On the blue tac thing, I use it to hold miniatures on bases to the paint pot giving me a steadier hand. The one with the shoulder pad was just put on and not push in.



Asamodai said:


> Looks like a good start to me.





Doelago said:


> Very impressive! Looking forward to more!


Cheers again.



Midge913 said:


> Very nice Zero! I am very impressed at your work in the gold script inlaid in the armor. Very clean and defined. Keep it up!


Midge, cheers again. Will do my best to continue to impress, if that is possible.

***WIP Update now***

I was having some trouble with trying to get a merging blue colour on the power sword. Well after posting help on the painting thread, I got some pointers and this is still a WIP for the sword but so far so good. 

Hope you like this considering this is my first attempt.


I still need to do the edge highlighting on it and maybe another wash of watered down Asurmen Blue.

C & C always welcome.

ZE


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

That's exactly the blue sheen i'll be looking for. With my efforts it will probably look more like smurfs


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Update



the cabbage said:


> That's exactly the blue sheen i'll be looking for. With my efforts it will probably look more like smurfs


Cabbage, it is all about practise and also patience. Just keep trying it and it will come along eventually.

Pic update on the first Paladin.

As you can see I have highlighted the Nemesis sword further and feel it is getting there eventually.





I have started on the Bloodletter and this was done using the following painting scheme.
Chaos Black undercoat, Merchite Red basecoat.
Baal Red Was and then Badab Black washes.
50/50 Merchite Red and Blood Red highlighting with then a Blood Red highlight.
50/50 Blood Red and Blazing Orange followed by Blazing Orange
50/50 Blazing Orange and Skull White mix with finally a wash of Baal Red to finish it off.

Progress is slow due to the slow painting and the amount of hours RL work is hitting me at the moment.

As always C & C welcome.
ZE


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I would suggest some nice washes of black and hit the model extreme edges with some mithril silver. Looking OMG nice though. I love the model in true metallics.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am with djinn. Looking fantastic!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Excellent work so far. Really looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Update

Well it has been a while since my last update on the Paladin, however real life is taking all my time up at the moment.

This is what I have done to the GK.







I tried my hand at freehand for the first time on writing and the edging of the book pages. Please C & C as usual.

Still a bit to complete, the storm bolter, gold on the sword, horns on the bloodletter's head, the sword handles on the back of the GK and another thin edging of Mithril Silver for highlighting.

Enjoy.
ZE


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks very good. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Update



Hammer49 said:


> Looks very good. Keep up the good work.


Cheers for the kind comments.

After my last report earlier on in the week, here is the almost completed Grey Knight Paladin. The base itself is still under consideration but I thought that I would show off the work done including the small shoulder shield. 



Free hand was done once again on the writing on this and I am fairly impressed on the outcome.


I have base coated the next model in line with is a apothecary.

Any C & C welcomed as usual.
ZE


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice looking Paladin mate! I really like the quality of the silver armor and the details are just fantastic! My only suggestion would be to add a few more highlights to the bloodletter head just to give it a bit more definition.


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Update

Sorry no pictures in this update but process has been made on the apothecary and it is almost complete. Just a few extras to be painted on and then it will be done.

Also I have decided to paint the bases in a desert wasteland effect using Calthan Brown and then highlighting with Vermin Brown and then with a mixture of 50/50 with Skull White adding a little dead grass on the base.

This should add warmth to the overall scheme especially with the miniatures having a cold effect with the blue washing and steel colouring.



Midge913 said:


> Nice looking Paladin mate! I really like the quality of the silver armor and the details are just fantastic! My only suggestion would be to add a few more highlights to the bloodletter head just to give it a bit more definition.


Midge, thank you as ever for the comments and I will look at maybe a further highlight or 2 on the Bloodletter.


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Update

First of all let me apologize that I have not been as active as I usually am. Currently getting ready for a move (UK - Military) and will have the lack of internet as per next week will effect me slightly.

Updates after next week will be whenever I visit the parents and photos will be sorted on my phone as per usual.

Finally, 

Firstly painted up the Apothecary and completed it apart from the base.




This Grey Knight will be holding the Brotherhood Banner



As you can see with the last picture, this will be the colour scheme for my Grey Knight theme.


I feel with the last Grey Knight my attempts on the gold are improving slowly. The final two Grey Knights have been assembly and painting will be other the weekend and next week and hopefully I will have them close to completion.

The Brotherhood Banner is going to be last as it is a lovely piece of work and requires a lot of love and attention.

Basing is not one of my strongest areas and I will be working on this area as I progress with the Grey Knights. 

C and C welcome as usual. Enjoy!
ZE


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Great work Zero keep it up i especially like the first paladin youve done. +rep


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good mate! I like the basing scheme. My only qualm is that the white bits on the apothecary looks a bit thick in the photos. Not sure if that is the case in RL as white never photographs well, but adding the white over several very thin layers would sort that out. Really nice looking Gk's man and I look forward to seeing the the rest of the squad completed.


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

These guys look amazing!


----------

